# remotoring a locomotive question



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

When installing a new motor in a locomotive, what do most use for mounts? Is there a cradle type of mount or do you just make shims to hold the motor in place? Some pictures would be real handy. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good call, John. I forgot that part. It is HO and it is a Mehano 2-8-2, no flywheels and single shaft. It should be a piece of cake but the mounting system has got me stumped. I was thinking of a cradle made out of polystyrene but I would like to see what others have done.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use clear silicone caulk...just have to make sure everything stays lined up for about 3 hours...


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr. Shaygetz: That is what I would call thinking out of the box! I love it. I have some balsa to shim it up maybe 3/16 and then the silicon. way easier than what I was envisioning. Thanks for the tip!!

Edit: That is a BIG motor you have there!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bwells said:


> Mr. Shaygetz: That is what I would call thinking out of the box! I love it. I have some balsa to shim it up maybe 3/16 and then the silicon. way easier than what I was envisioning. Thanks for the tip!!
> 
> Edit: That is a BIG motor you have there!!


Glad to help...the motor makes for one pulling hoss...a German coreless that I had lying around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

That looks like the exact same loco I have, right down to the bushing above the front pilot to boiler/weight. I appears the the old motor stanchions have been removed. I think I can do this thanks to your help. I was dreading making some kind of mount. I owe you a cup of coffee or a beer, your choice!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bwells said:


> That looks like the exact same loco I have, right down to the bushing above the front pilot to boiler/weight. I appears the the old motor stanchions have been removed. I think I can do this thanks to your help. I was dreading making some kind of mount. I owe you a cup of coffee or a beer, your choice!


Yes, the mount was removed...the motor itself was the perfect diameter in that it's resting cradled in the frame, no other mods or shims were necessary. An interesting but very useful tool for this work for your modeler's toolbox is an automotive spark plug gap tool. I use the kind with the long thin feelers that are flat, 2" long and about 3/8" wide. They'll tell you just how much of a shim you'll need.

Oh...and I drink ice water with a twist of lemon... :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one big honkin' motor for that locomotive.


----------

